# PPI Haul



## makeupbyomar (Feb 20, 2021)

PPI - Premier Products Inc. 

An alcohol based make-up brand, (Skin Illustrator, Hair Illustrator, Green and Blue Marble SeLr)

I use these palettes for covering and concealing tattoos


----------



## Dawn (Feb 21, 2021)

Thanks for sharing!  I love seeing hauls


----------



## makeupbyomar (Sep 23, 2022)

PPI Haul. Two palettes and refills. And a Kryolan fine liner brush


----------



## makeupbyomar (Oct 15, 2022)

This brow palette


----------



## makeupbyomar (Oct 25, 2022)

The palette on the right is not from PPI


----------

